

Shoes, Sitting, and Lower Body Dysfunctions - petekalo
http://www.eatmoveimprove.com/2009/11/shoes-sitting-and-lower-body-dysfunctions/

======
stretchwithme
Interestingly, orthotics are being heavily advertised these days, supposedly
to help you avoid foot problems. But I suspect they may actually reduce
further the range of motion possible for your feet and cause even more
tightness. Less movement is not the answer to problems caused by a lack of
movement.

